

New code on facebook secrets - sharpshoot
http://facebooksecrets.blogspot.com/2007/08/searching.html

======
henning
I love PHP normally and I love it even more when it doesn't have syntax
highlighting or indenting and isn't even displayed in a fixed-width font!

~~~
jamongkad
I love it too, but yeah they could do without. I wonder why they're not using
PHP 5's OOP features. Could really help simplify things for them in the long
run.

Hell I'll be more than happy to refactor FB's source code to fit MVC for
equity ha ha.

~~~
nostrademons
They do use PHP5's OOP features in Thrift. I'm guessing that the FaceBook code
covers a long time period. The parts that have been leaked are core site
functionality, which means they were probably written early on. PHP5 was still
quite new and untested when FaceBook was developed in 2004.

------
RyanGWU82
I'm surprised Blogger hasn't taken the site down.

(Cue massive Google conspiracy theory posts...)

~~~
tomek
It looks like Facebook and Microsoft like each other. So Google is just doing
what any other company would most likely do.

------
tomek
who is posting this stuff? and why?

~~~
aaroneous
Facebook had a problem last weekend where their web servers weren't processing
the PHP code, and instead were spitting it out for anyone to see//grab.

~~~
tomek
unless of course it's an inside job :-)

------
jey
Yuck.

~~~
jsjenkins168
You've got to love the ranting and cussing in the comments. Very professional.

